# Yellow Head Drone.



## egehan (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Yellow head the eyes are yellow. I wonder if it can see at all.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I read somewhere that indicates inbreeding


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

We had a breeder queen from a high profile line that produced lots of drones with yellow eyes. We pinched her right behind her eyes and that fixed the problem.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

No no no!

He's just a flyboy that forgot to take off his flight goggles!!!


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

See these posts:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213493&highlight=white+eyed+drone

and 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213493

Unfortunately, BeeManDan's photo of his white-eyed drone is no longer up, but there's at least some good info still around.

Egahan - is the queen in this hive a good one? Is she a good layer?


----------



## egehan (Jun 7, 2007)

This Quenn is new. First eggs was drones. But now good layer.
I think yellow drones from this first eggs. I didn't see them at today inspection.

Sorry for my English.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

dug_6238 said:


> See these posts:
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213493&highlight=white+eyed+drone
> 
> and
> ...


Doug, thanks for posting the links. I did a search this morning on white eyed drones since I spotted one over the weekend. What's interesting is that the drone had a white streak through it's eyes vs. totally white eyes.

I remember reading that the whited eyed bees were blind; I wonder if this streak condition rendered this bee blind. I observed it for a few minutes and it appeared blind to me.

The good news is that I found it in a NUC that was just queened a couple of weeks ago so the blood line will change. The bad news is that I found it in a NUC and don't know where the frames from the NUC came from. The search will be easier, since it is from one of three yards.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

More bad news... Drones drift from hive to hive, they don't stay home past 10 days old very well.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Abnormal eye color in drones.*

Yellow, white or purple eye color in drones is used as a genetic marker.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

If it was my hive I would catch him and put him in a queen cage and send him to Penn State....


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

RayMarler said:


> More bad news... Drones drift from hive to hive, they don't stay home past 10 days old very well.


I would think if the drone were blind, it wouldn't drift, so finding the originating hive wouldn't be too difficult, provided there are other yellow eyed drones.


----------

